# Level Six Piano Piece



## naters0913

Hi, I was talking to my piano teacher last night and she said that my piano playing is about a level 6. What is a good piece that I could play at my level? I only like classical pieces. Thanks!


----------



## TWhite

Nater: 

Perhaps if you could tell us what you've been currently working on--either pieces or technical exercises--some of us might be of further help. 

"Levels" in pianistic terms can be slightly mis-leading. For instance, if you're working on a graduated level of instruction books, a level Six in one of the more current piano instruction series (Alfred, Bastien, Noona, etc.) can be vastly different than say one of the older series like the level in John Thompson, which has been around for a long, LONG time. By level Six in Thompson, you might be technically ready for some easier Beethoven, Mozart or Schumann, but by level Six in some of the more current instruction books (which tend to focus more on 'complete' instruction including a lot of Theory, sometimes at the expense of absolute finger technique), you might be only ready for easier classical pieces by composers such as Kabalevsky or Bartok. 

So if you could let us know what instruction series you're working on, we might be of a little more help. 

Tom


----------



## emiellucifuge

one ASRBM Grade 6 piece that covers many levels is Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata.


----------

